# Vote for The Rabies Challenge Fund, Please



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*PLEASE VOTE FOR THE RABIES CHALLENGE FUND* to make us eligible to win part of the Chase Community Giving funds on Facebook Chase Community Giving on Facebook (copy and paste address into browser if clicking on it does not work).

Regular updates on rabies legsilation and veterinary vaccine data is posted on The Rabies Challenge Fund's Facebook page at this link: Login | Facebook

Thank you for helping us to raise the 4th year budget in this way, and please help us spread the word!



*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST*


----------

